# Spay Incision Infection



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Not good news guys...her incision is infected.

I noticed yesterday that she had some swelling around her incision and called the spay clinic. They told me to bring her in today and that they'd take a look at it to see if it was just a reaction to the internal stitches.

This morning when I looked at her incision, it was oozing a clearish liquid. I woke my husband up and told him to make sure to take her up there this morning.

He just called me back and told me that her incision is infected. They gave her Clavamox that I am to give her for the next 10 days. If it doesn't look any better then I am to take her back in this Friday, otherwise they want to see her again on Monday.

I'm so worried about her. None of my others have had a problem with infection after sterilization. Please tell me she'll be okay and that this is nothing major. I wasn't able to go this morning and talk to the vet in person so I have to rely on my husband and he doesn't seem too concerned, but you know how moms are.

Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Sayonara is really ticked off at me this morning. I had to put an Elizabethan collar on her. 

I noticed that she was licking the incision this morning, so I stuck that bad boy on her. I feel so bad...she looked so pitiful trying to get out of it and all the other cats were following her around trying to figure out what that thing around her head was.

She's really difficult to medicate too....I usually wind up wearing some of her Clavamox. She's got to be the most hard headed thing...I practically have to pry her mouth open. I imagine it will be even more difficult this evening since she's got a lampshade on her head.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like you're using the liquid. How strong of a taste does it have? Can you mix it in some wet food? That's what I did with Tommy's liquid antibiotic. Of course, he eats anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm not sure how strong the taste is as I haven't tried it myself.  

It smells pretty strong, so it probably tastes strong. I'll try mixing it in with wet food tonite and see how that goes. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor kitty, poor you! I know how worried you must be but I'm sure she'll be O.K. 
Do you have trouble pilling her? I always find it MUCH easier to give my guys pills rather than the liquid. As you say, it ends up everywhere and they get sticky faces! I always get the Clavamox in pill form but you have to ask. For some reason they just assume people want the liquid. :? Don't know why. 
And, they are having you keep the incision clean too, right?
Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

They didn't say anything about cleaning the incision. I think that I should as it is oozing yucky stuff. What should I use to clean the incision with?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I would clean it with a betadine solution. But, I think, you should call your vet and ask what they suggest just to make sure. Maybe hydrogen peroxide is O.K. and easier?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll probably have to use peroxide tonite b/c I don't have any betadine. I'll make sure to get some at walmart tomorrow am.

Thanks for answering so quickly.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I would think that since she's already getting an antibiotic, just cleaning it off with warm water should be fine.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, it would probably be fine with warm water but I'd still use a mild betedine solution. I'm probably a little over cautious


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Turns out that I had betadine @ the house. My hubby had been given some by the Dr. when he had a toenail cut out. Anywho...I cleaned her incision with the betadine solution last night. This is what it looks like this morning:










It's not the best picture, but she was a squirmy little devil. What do you think?

I tried Tims suggestion of putting the Clavamox in some wet food this am and it worked great.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That does look kind of ... well, not too pretty. I'm sure glad she's on antibiotics. It'll be looking a lot better when the infection gets knocked out.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

awwwww poor baby! Mix her medicine in a tiny bit of kitty milk and she'll think she is being treated like royalty! That's how I got mine to take their medicine!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor baby! That can't be comfortable. I hope it will heal quickly now.
Hiding the pill in the food never worked for me  They just lick all around it and spit the pill out. I'm so jealous! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

It's actually liquid clavamox which is why I'm able to mix it in with her food and get her to eat it.

Her incision looks much better today. I took her back to be checked again yesterday and she wasn't running a fever anymore.

I bought one of those in the ear thermometers so that I can monitor her temp (as well as mine and the other critters in the house).


----------

